# JAR Datei, mehr Speicher bereitstellen



## Solna (11. Nov 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe ein Problemm mit jar. Datei.
Soweit ich mein Programm im Editor ausführe (NetBeans) läuft es einwandfrei.
Wenn ich Jar. Datei mit Hilfe von NetBeans daraus bilde und führe die jar.Datei
aus, bleibt es hängen. Kann es an speicherbedarf liegen? Das Programm muss
eine große Menge von Daten bearbeiten und schon im Editor stelle ich
max. speicher auf 512 MB ein. Kann es sein, dass diese Einstellung in Jar Datei
nicht übernommen wird? Oder liegt es an etwas anderem?
Wie macht mann aus mein Programm statt jar. ein .exe File?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe und Tipps.
Vielen Dank, Solna


----------



## Geeeee (11. Nov 2009)

Solna hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein, dass diese Einstellung in Jar Datei
> nicht übernommen wird? Oder liegt es an etwas anderem?


Nein, dass musst du beim Ausführen als Parameter mitliefern. 
Hat auch gleich den Vorteil, dass beim Start von der Kommandozeile (zum Testen der Parameter) auch gleich eine Exception angezeigt wird, falls sie fliegt.


Solna hat gesagt.:


> Wie macht mann aus mein Programm statt jar. ein .exe File?


Bitte die Forumssuche nutzen.


----------



## Solna (11. Nov 2009)

O, vielen Dank für den schnellen Antwort!
Und wie stelle ich die Speicherparameter selbst ein?


----------



## Solna (11. Nov 2009)

java -Xmx512M -jar File.jar

in die Commandozeile eingeben.


----------



## ttplayer (13. Nov 2009)

Solna hat gesagt.:


> Wie macht mann aus mein Programm statt jar. ein .exe File?
> Vielen Dank, Solna



Ein EXE-File kannst du meines Wissens nach nur machen, wenn du nicht Swing oder AWT benutzt, außerdem ist es nicht einfach(ich habs zumindest nicht hingekriegt) und du musst dann auch noch eine dll mitliefern.
Du kannst dir auch ein Starterprogramm schreiben (halt mit C++ oder so), aber dafür gibts glaub auch Tools im Netz.


----------



## oversoul (13. Nov 2009)

Was meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung ist:
Erstell einfach eine bat-datei im Ordner der *.jar Datei, die dann java mit den Parametern aufruft.
Und wenn du das mit Linux machst, ist esfast das selbe, nur dass das Script nicht mit bat aufhört sondern mit sh


----------

